# Will he be blood hungry?



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I want to secretly give my pup pieces of raw meat here and there without anyone in my fam knowing, including the bf, because they're scared of him becoming blood hungry.

He teeths now, he pierces skin, makes us bleed, all that fun stuff that comes with a puppy. Is giving him a raw strip of beef to chew on a bad idea at this stage since he's biting/tasting blood*possibly* from our bites?


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Have no fear, Stella has had raw beef since she was a baby!! No blood lust here just lots of kisses and licks !!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL Talk about one of the biggest urban myths!

My boy is also fed raw & while YES he does like the taste of blood & he gets that blood that settles out of the meat...he's not turned into a agressive dog that can smell blood a mile away & the neighbors are safe when they throw a juicy raw steak on the grill


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes. Your dog will turn into a man-eater, and before you know it, you'll wake up in a bathtub full of ice with no kidneys.

Just kidding. Raw meat does not make a dog "bloodthirsty", that's an old wives' tale. Dogs are already bloodthirsty because raw meat is good for them! Many of us here feed our dogs nothing but raw meat, bone, and organs... it's their original diet and many believe it is the best diet.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

honestly where do people come up with these notions? LOL


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> honestly where do people come up with these notions? LOL


T.V. and the internet???? :wild:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

my "bloodthirsty" dog. When I was able to feed RAW, one of his favorite foods was rabbit.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I've fed raw for over a year now and when I get cuts or anything like that, I'll let Samson lick them if I'm out and about and don't have immediate access to first aid or anything. Dog saliva has an agent in it that helps to "pull together" tissues, so for anything minor it's decent makeshift first aid.

He hasn't torn into my arm yet, heh.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i bet a lot of the myths and wives tales were before
TV, radio, telephones, GSD's and the net.



JakodaCD OA said:


> honestly where do people come up with these notions? LOL





Chance&Reno said:


> T.V. and the internet???? :wild:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know the pup with the bunnies looks like he is throwing them back to let them get a bit bigger. 

Feeding the dog raw food WILL cause it to go after human hands. I never thought that was true, but a few nights ago, I was passing out chicken leg quarters to the girls, and I wasn't getting it out of the bag quick enough for Milla and she connected with my hand. 

Since it was like 20 degrees, it hurt like the dickens. But there was no puncture wounds and no blood, so at least she hasn't tasted blood yet. After Milla's slipper fettish, tasting blood might just put her over the edge.

That reminds me to go and get me some chicken tonight for them.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is my raw fed Molly licking her tasty snack!!
View attachment 15594



And here is my blood thirsty girl about to take a bite!
View attachment 15595


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

In that second picture, that cat is roaring "YOU WILL PAY" to the person behind the camera. Great shots.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

selzer said:


> In that second picture, that cat is roaring "YOU WILL PAY" to the person behind the camera. Great shots.


don't worry Molly has paid over and over!!!! Chewy(kitty) is her boss!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I think the OP got his/her answer.


----------

